# 2010 VW Routan - Slide Door Not Working...



## tlcpokertables (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum, and I'm hoping I can get some good info here. I just bought a 2010 VW Routan...only to find out that the passenger side power door does not work with the key fob or any buttons in the car. It works fine if opened and closed manually. When you use the key fob or other buttons, it makes a clicking sound (as if it's trying to engage) but nothing happens. Any ideas what the problem might be?.....and how much the repair costs would be? Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The wires can break inside the lower door harness. The harness is the black plastic chain that looks like the tracks that go around wheels on army tanks. There are youtube videos on how to find the broken wire inside the harness and how to repair them, but it looks tedious and a PITA. I never did it b/c mine was still under extended warranty so I got it replaced 'for free' at the dealership. It's a $300 repair at the dealership - $175 for parts and another $150ish for labor. Part number 7B0-971-302-B.

There are also youtube videos on how to replace the harness rather than repair it, which isn't too difficult. Just make sure to disconnect the battery, even if the youtube video doesn't tell you to (you can fry the door regulator with power on). There are aftermarket harnesses that are much cheaper. Try Rock Auto and you might need to look for a Chrysler T&C to find more aftermarket part options. Or if you want OE then try online dealership parts for a bit less than the local brick & mortar dealership will charge (e.g., 1stvwparts.com, fowlervw.com, etc.).

Also, check the 5th Gen forums at http://forum.chryslerminivan.net. You'll have to register to do advanced searches, but I bet you find some how-to's there if you look around.


----------

